#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-21
<andretyn> Bom dia
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-08-23
<ptl> heya heya hey
<ptl> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning vietnam
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-br-sc to: Bem-vindo ao canal do Time Catarinense do Ubuntu :-) || Visite www.ubuntubrsc.com || Próximo Papo de Buteco: quinta, 29/08
<ptl> hoje tem?
<ptl> ou não tem?
<ptl> lá lá lá
<ptl> cadê o helio/
<ptl> ?
 * ptl aproveita o silêncio e dança o balé Bolshoi o/  \\o  o//
<celso> ????
<DarthJader> não tem papo de buteco essa semana :( ?
<ptl> parece que nem
 * ptl testando sua impressora 3D que conseguiu finalmente por pra funcionar hoje :D
<celso> ?
<boiko> ptl: qual é?
<ptl> boiko: sethi 3d AiP
<ptl> http://www.sethi3d.com.br/produto/kit-de-montagem-sethi3d-aip.html
<boiko> uia, bacana
<boiko> ptl: comprou pra alguma finalidade em específico?
<ptl> boiko: foi uma série de fatores; primeiro, meus interesses (ARM, Arduino, movimento Maker, hardware livre) triangulam esse assunto - as repraps são feitas com arduinos, são hardware livre, etc; segundo, esses próprios projetinhos meus começam a precisar de peças sob medida - cases, coisinhas pros projetos de eletrônica, etc; e terceiro, é um meio de eu me forçar a "por a mão na massa", já que impressoras 3D te 'obrigam' a fazer coisas física
<boiko> ptl: legal
<boiko> ptl: eu cogitei comprar uma já, mas o budget ainda não deu hehe
<ptl> 2500 que eu pegue
<ptl> *paguei
<ptl> se fosse comprar montada seria 3800
<ptl> e comprei a prestação
 * ptl pobre mas empolgado
<boiko> ptl: legal
<boiko> ptl: eu andei gastando bastante com equipamentos de áudio/música, agora budget pra gadgets vai demorar pra ser reestabelecido :)
<ptl> pra poder tocar esses projetos eu praticamente só estou gastando dinheiro com gasolina (pouca) e alimentação
<ptl> ah, então você me entende
<ptl> tem certos interesses que nos arrebatam
<ptl> a gente "investe" mesmo, é compelido
<ptl> no seu caso, além das coisas nerds, música
<ptl> uns poucos anos atrás eu também gastei muito assim, mas foi com minha academia
<ptl> hoje em dia já está completa, então já não preciso comprar mais aparelhos
<ptl> mas escoou um bom dinheiro dos meus bolsos até isso acontecer
<boiko> é, e sempre tem aquela versão X que custa 50 a mais, mas que vem com X, Y e Z que podem ser úteis, e por aí vai :)
<boiko> bom, chega de computador por hoje
<boiko> noite!
<ptl> oi KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> ... ele não quiser dizer "tchau"? :P
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-08-18
<OEstagiario> bom dia a todos
